

Russia has the corner on guns in space - kirk21
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/23131359/#.Ul2W51B7KSo

======
ethomson
I'm not sure that I love that the stock doubles as a shovel... I can only
imagine grabbing the barrel of a long arm and pushing the stock hard into the
ground as a dangerous experience. (All guns are always loaded; especially when
they aren't.)

